# Vinyl peeling in dryer



## Avenuegraphics (Feb 13, 2012)

I just bought a heat press to expand our growing vinyl graphics shop, we did a few test runs with siser easyweed and ran them through a few wash cycles and the vinyl has started to peel. We set the press to the recommended 304 degrees for 14 seconds. Are we missing something, how do we make the shirts last through many washes. I don't want to sell a sub par product.

Thank you in advance!
Jon


----------



## Tonyt79 (Jan 15, 2012)

We usually do 340 to 350 for about 15 seconds. Some of the colors seem to be different a little.


----------



## SquareBiz (Aug 27, 2011)

Avenuegraphics said:


> I just bought a heat press to expand our growing vinyl graphics shop, we did a few test runs with siser easyweed and ran them through a few wash cycles and the vinyl has started to peel. We set the press to the recommended 304 degrees for 14 seconds. Are we missing something, how do we make the shirts last through many washes. I don't want to sell a sub par product.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Jon


Up the temp to 310 and press twice will help. Also let custom know it graphic is wrinkled in dryer to turn shirt inside out and iron.


----------



## Louie_J (Nov 8, 2007)

Well... I dont use Easyweed... I use Thermo-Flex Plus... but the process should be close to the same...
What processare you using? 
The first thing I do is "pre-press" the garment for about 5 seconds. This steams off any moisture that is in the garment. Moisture will keep the vinyl from sticking properly.
Then you apply the transfer material to the garment and press. With the Thermo-FLex Plus I press 20 seconds at 350 degrees. I peel HOT...
After I peel, I cover the transfer material with a piece of kraft paper and press again for 8 seconds.
Then the garment is done.
I have had hoodies that are like 4 years old and have been washed and driedbetween 30 and 50 times and the transfer material is outlasting the garment.
Hope this give you some idea where you may be going wrong...


----------



## Avenuegraphics (Feb 13, 2012)

I will try that thank you very very much!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

What brand is your press?

Your setting seems fine. My understanding is: the official recommendation is 150C (302F) 12 seconds if the shirt will be handwashed only. 15 seconds if it will be machined wash upto 80C. Can be peeled hot and only light pressure needed.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I press 350-365. 20 seconds. Rub with chalk board eraser a few seconds. Peel hot. Then cover with Teflon and re press 10-15 seconds. Rub with eraser light to medium pressure on eraser and med- high on press. Most these shirts are for car shops and home repair--- plumbers, electrician, ect washed every week for 2 years and dryed no special care. Some are older. Shirts are falling apart but letters and logo still look good.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Louie_J said:


> Well... I dont use Easyweed... I use Thermo-Flex Plus... but the process should be close to the same...
> What processare you using? The first thing I do is "pre-press" the garment for about 5 seconds. This steams off any moisture that is in the garment. Moisture will keep the vinyl from sticking properly.
> Then you apply the transfer material to the garment and press. With the Thermo-FLex Plus I press 20 seconds at 350 degrees. I peel HOT...
> After I peel, I cover the transfer material with a piece of kraft paper and press again for 8 seconds.
> ...


x2 this is excellent advice, I do the same thing and never have problems. 


Things you need to know:

Heat, Humidity are a huge factor when it comes to storage, weeding and durability of vinyl

Shirt age? Is the shirt new or been washed? 

Check your heat press to ensure its giving out the proper temperature.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

sben763 said:


> I press 350-365. 20 seconds. Rub with chalk board eraser a few seconds. Peel hot. Then cover with Teflon and re press 10-15 seconds. Rub with eraser light to medium pressure on eraser and med- high on press. Most these shirts are for car shops and home repair--- plumbers, electrician, ect washed every week for 2 years and dryed no special care. Some are older. Shirts are falling apart but letters and logo still look good.


That's siser right? That's more than the 302F 12-15 seconds recommended.

It just reminds me of some korean low temp vinyl that they warned me not to press beyond 120C or more than 10 seconds lest the adhesive will loss its adhesiveness - permanently. I checked with other suppliers and one told me that they pressed at 130C 15 second with the same press I have. Beyond that the vinyl will lose adhesiveness.

Mine kept peeling off even at 130C so I pressed it step by step all the way to 170/180C 8 seconds before I got a good adhesion. The same settings I use for regular temp vinyls.

It would be nice to know the possible reasons? Anyone?

My press has no problem with JPSS or 3G meaning it is or should be giving off enough heat.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use Siser e-z weed, mostly. I pre press the garment till I feel no moisture. Then apply the E-z weed for 13 [email protected] 302 F. Mike


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

The first question I have is what are you transfering to the shirt? You will find that really thin lettering and graphics will not adhere no matter what you do. It's not the vinyl but the shirt that is falling apart. Vinyl needs to have enough surface area to hold onto. 

If the surface area is large enough to hold but doesn't then I would suggest taking the instructions straight to the garbage can and find what works (this is very seldom found in the instructions). 302 degrees for me is way to low unless you are pressing to delicate material like nylon. I would try starting at about 350 for 20 seconds. Peeling hot may work or may not, if it does great if not let it cool or use an eraser or an old towel to cool the transfer to lukewarm and try again. As for pressure it depends on waht you are transfering to what material. For dark vinyl on a light shirt don't be scared to put some pressure on it, to light on the pressure and it sticks only to the top fibers and it will fall off in no time. Light vinyl on a dark shirt takes more practise on the pressure to keep the shirt color from bleeding through, so start with dark vinyl if you can. 

To me the most important thing is to repress 8 - 10 seconds with a teflon sheet on top after you peel the transfer. This will reseal the edges that lifted during the peeling process. Just like regular vinyl, once the edges come loose it's gonna fall off, or at least look really bad.

Good vinyl done right will outlast the shirt almost everytime.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Yes with siser or thermal flex plus. I get small stuff to stick by using the eraser 1 it makes sure it adherse to more fibers of the shirt 2 it disburses the heat I like the second press just for looks myself it smooths out the vinyl and almost a screen print feel


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I do a fast (5 sec.) post press with a teflon sheet over fine detail, haven't had a problem.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

never a problem with Siser with mfg. recommendations.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

All need to understand that those are recommended tempertures and not set in stone - there are many factors which affect whether or not a graphic will stay down. So remember it is important to do the prepress to remove moisture. So very important - next your press must be at temperture - so if doing repeated presses the press loses heat until it reheats; next do not forget to post press with teflon or kraft paper to seal it in. You should see grains of fabric in the transfer. The other factors that affect the press - moisture in the air; room temperture; I hate to type this - the press and its brand.


----------



## Louie_J (Nov 8, 2007)

idonaldson said:


> All need to understand that those are recommended tempertures and not set in stone - there are many factors which affect whether or not a graphic will stay down. So remember it is important to do the prepress to remove moisture. So very important - next your press must be at temperture - so if doing repeated presses the press loses heat until it reheats; next do not forget to post press with teflon or kraft paper to seal it in. You should see grains of fabric in the transfer. The other factors that affect the press - moisture in the air; room temperture; I hate to type this - the press and its brand.


^^^^^^ ditto^^^^^


----------



## KathleenS (Sep 29, 2009)

Easyweed™ is a relatively easy product to apply. What is the compostion of garment that you are applying the EasyWeed™ to? 

Cutting any image to a fine point can possibly cause an adhesion problem depending on the fabric used, if enough pressure is not applied.

Normally, light to medium pressure is needed. One thing that separates EasyWeed™ from the rest of the competition is the way the polyester carrier releases from the material after heat application. You really should not need to go back for a second application.

If the material is applied correctly, it should outlast the shirt it is applied to.

A temperature range will work as well. 280 degrees Fahrenheit to 350. Ideally a lower temperature is proferred so the garment is not compromised. If you lower the temperature from what's recommended then you would increase the dwell or application time. You may use this if you are applying white EasyWeed™ to a red polyester. Say 280 for 15 - 20 seconds. 

If you are applying a transfer at 350 degrees & wish to applying EasyWeed™, simply decrease the dwell or application time to 5-6 seconds.

Feel free to contact me if you need any more assistance. Kathleen at 440-665-5576

Happy Printing!!!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I cannot attest to the vinyl outlasting the garment, But I can attest to the fact you should be tired of wearing it before the vinyl starts to peel. Keep pre pressing until no more moisture in shirt and then press to see the fibers and you will be fine. All bets are off if you are using a home iron or skillet.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

pre press the shirts to remove moisture. not doing this will cause the vinyl to come up. 

increase your pressure a little

press 5 seconds, let cool a few seconds, peel, repress for 10 seconds

305F is ok, maybe a little more but not much.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

I just test-drived my new Adkins clam press today. I'm a complete noob and it's been a voyage of discovery. I've been readin on the forums about the recommended temperatures and so i kept trying them but the flex wasn't sticking to the t-shirts. I eventually had success at 220c for 30 seconds. My girlfriend was going mad saying it shouldn't take that long...that I'd burn it, but that was the minimum temperature at which it stuck to the tshirt. I pulled it off slightly warm and no print came away. I then gave it a quick press with the teflon sheet over it and it seemed fine. i was worried about the mark the plate had made on the tshirt but was assured that that would disappear after an hour or so. Now they're in the washing machine to see if they'll survive and with any luck it'll all be good. 

Quick question though - can pressing at very high temperature affect the adhesive? My girlfriend's got me slightly paranoid about messin' it up!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok the first comment is for relationship therapy - from now on all testing done in private.
Reds and Oranges usually changes colors during pressing (due to dye) and then color returns when shirt cools. 
Next - make sure you are not peeling off media that is cold peel not warm peel. 
I agree with your friend - 428degF at 30 sec - that is baking a turkey.
Time and temp is dependent of media but I say look for recommend temp for the media - press appropriately and let cool before you peel. The media is afraid of you that is why it is sticking - it does not know what you will try next.
Also make sure you are preheating shirt to remove moisture - if you see steam keep pressing until you don't that could be the other reason and at 220c not only is the pie done - the adhesive sticks.
Hopefully you can tell which part is my attempt at humor and which part is the information to move you forward. All the best.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

You can press some vinyl at 425F but only at 5 seconds or so. Some vinyl will lose its adhesiveness when pressed too hot.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes losing adhesion, scotching the surface, those are just two of the things if you press with too high heat and or too long a time. My suggestion to all test in your own environment and record your results. I keep a recipe sheet posted on the wall near my press for all to use.


----------



## biggermo (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for advice.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

For Easyweed, I go 305, press for 10 seconds, peel, then re-press with my teflon sheet for another 10 seconds. This is on 100% cotton - usually Gildan 2000 or 5000, or District threads. If you used enough pressure, you should be able to see the pattern of the shirt fibers through the vinyl. Mine hold up really well - better than plastisol.

One other thing to check is that you don't have any cool spots, and that you're pressing for 20 - 30 seconds with no shirt on the platen before you press anything to make sure the heat is evenly distributed throughout the top plate.


----------

